# Lightroom Won't Let Me Develop my Photos



## Existentialll (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi there! I'm new to Lightroom and was really looking forward to using it to develop my photos. However, when I went into the Develop module, the only thing that appeared was a blue image with a white X over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As seen right there.
This is NOT a problem with restarting my computer, or redownloading Lightroom, because I've done both several times since I've downloaded Lightroom.

Is there something that I'm forgetting to press here? I'd really like to develop my own photos but Photoshop is just a bit too much for my tastes, not to mention another photographer I know highly recommends that I begin to use lightroom.


----------



## davidedric (Jun 16, 2015)

It's a bit odd, because I can't see a visible image in the highlighted frame in the flim strip at the bottom of the screen, and the histogram looks pretty much like a blue square.  What happens if you click on (I.e. Select) one of the other images where a picture is visible?

Welcome to lightroomforums, and don't worry, the guys here will soon get you going.

Dave


----------



## Existentialll (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks so much for your offer to help, David, but I've actually got it figured out! I did a bit more digging, went into my Preferences, and switched off the Graphics Processor - I don't know exactly what that means, but I can now happily edit my pictures.

Thanks very much though - hopefully I'll be having less problems and simply more to learn from now on!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 16, 2015)

Well done for sorting it yourself.....yes that blue square means there's a problem with the GPU. What graphics card do you have installed?


----------



## Existentialll (Jun 16, 2015)

Heh... I'd be more than happy to tell you... except I have absolutely no idea what that means. Cx


----------



## Ian.B (Jun 17, 2015)

couple of tips as you get started
don't panic if you get frustrated; just don't let it get the better of you. I found a good book was very handy however there is more useful info on line than when I was learning. 
Turn off any other editing programs and work _ONLY _with LR until you get your head around the basics of it; but don't expect to know it all by tomorrow. LR is very a different beast to PS programs. 

Once you understand LR you will realize just how good it can be and how _FAST _it can be. 

As with most editing; a little can be a lot. 

Best part; we don't need to save editing adjustments in LR


----------

